# Remington 1911R1



## crazy charlie (May 3, 2010)

I picked up my 1911R1 at Gander Mountain today that I put on lay-away. What was sweet is that Gander gave me five $20 coupons that can't be used until this Sunday.
You guessed it! Gonna' buy me some ammo to feed the girl this Sunday.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Good deal. Let us know how it performs for you. Defiitely an intrigueing 1911. Sample I checked out had a very smooth slide to frame fit and I like the features they put on it being something of a minimalist.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I looked at these and other similar 1911s recently. I think the Remington is the best Milspec type model.


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Ship, you liked the Remington over the Springfield Mil-Spec? Anything in particular you liked better?


----------



## toocool (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm with Shipwreck...I like the Remington over the SA Mil-Spec...the ones I've compared side-to-side have a better finish on the Remington, and better slide-to-frame fit. I owned an R-1 for awhile, but after getting my Ed Brown Special Forces, the R-1 would have just sat in the safe, so I found someone to give it a good home...


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Have any of you shot the Remington? I would like to hear how it does (after a good clean/lube) for the first 300-500. Most RIA 1911's I've seen look like a hammered turd, but they shoot great. 

I would love to run into someone at the range that has the Remington. They do know how to make guns.


----------



## Rocker (Sep 22, 2009)

I had a tour of the Factory in Ilion NY this summer, and was pretty impressed with everything including the Custom Shop..
They would not give a tour of the pistol plant though as the plans for the 1911 platform appear to be top secret.. 
What i gathered from that was there are future plans for both a compact version as well as nicer more expensive versions, and maybe even a competition model... so stay tuned..


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Rocker said:


> I had a tour of the Factory in Ilion NY this summer, and was pretty impressed with everything including the Custom Shop..
> They would not give a tour of the pistol plant though as the plans for the 1911 platform appear to be top secret..
> What i gathered from that was there are future plans for both a compact version as well as nicer more expensive versions, and maybe even a competition model... so stay tuned..


Roger that. I have read that Remington's RI is the first of "many" offerings. Both new models, and upgrades. I am looking to get a 1911, and it is between the Remington and the Springfield MilSpec. My local store did not have the Springfield, so I am waiting to check one out. I thought the Remington was nice.
Eli :smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Dynamik1 said:


> Ship, you liked the Remington over the Springfield Mil-Spec? Anything in particular you liked better?


Sorry - I just now noticed your question...

I like the Remington over the regular Springfield GI model. The Mil Spec is 1 step over the plain GI model - but I used the "mil spec" terminology, because that generally refers to the GI type model.... The vertical rear serrations, arched mainspring, plain grip safety and plain thumb safety, etc.

The finish seems nicer on the Remington, and the parts seem tighter. The trigger is also better. I will admit that the trigger often times sucks on the low end Springfield models.

Now, the actual Springfield Milspec model (1 step over the GI model) versus Remington... If you plan to never change anything, I think I'd get the Remington. The stock sights on the Remington are also better than the ones on the Springer.

If you plan to start changing parts out over time - like a skeletonized trigger, beavertail grip safety, extended thumb safety... THEN, I'd probably get the Springfield. They are a well respected gun to build off of, with a forged frame.

In the 1990s, I had a Springfield Milspec, and I had a lot of work done to it after owning it a while. However, at the time, I was satisfied with the regular grip safety, and I never had it changed to a beavertail grip safety. Now, all these years later, however - I just don't like the standard grip safety.

I even looked at and held a ton of 1911s at a large Houston gun show in Nov 2010, and I have been too spoiled by my two higher end 1911s. There is always something that I can find fault with now on most of the lower end models. So, I don't think I could like a 1911 without a beavergrip safety.

But, a lot of guys like the LOOK of a no frills 1911. And, I will admit that they look cool with the vertical serrations, and the no nonsense parts (not all the cosmetic changes so many people want now-a-days).


----------



## DFB (Dec 27, 2010)

I have been looking into the Remington and Springfield GI.
I was leaning towards the R1. This thread is making me lean more to the R1.
Any other info or caparison would be appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Between those 2 specific models, I'd get the remington. Yous tart off with a good gun with usable sights right out of the box.

I am a big Springfield fan - but those GI sights are not very user friendly. They are just tony little black bumps.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

After much gnashing of teeth and relentless bargaining, I finally got my 1911 Remington R1 for just over 6 bills. Dang, the thing looks so good in the case I almost hate to take it out! So I will grab some hardball and give a range report sometime this coming week. If it shoots as good as it looks and feels I will indeed be a happy man.
Eli :smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

pics please!


----------



## GReb (Feb 17, 2010)

The R1 and GI are on the same level to me as I dont mind the small iron sights. I love my GI to death and SA customer service is unbeatable. But why not just get a SA MilSpec? Better sights than both and a lowered ejection port.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

For me it was the fit and finish of the Remington, as well as the price. I wanted a 1911 that was "different" than the Colts and Springers I have fired over the years. And since Remington made the 1911 during WW2, the lineage is good historically. Gun guy buys don't always make sense , it is just a personal thing, and to each his own!
Eli
PS...I will attempt to post some pics in the near future.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

GReb said:


> The R1 and GI are on the same level to me as I dont mind the small iron sights. I love my GI to death and SA customer service is unbeatable. But why not just get a SA MilSpec? Better sights than both and a lowered ejection port.


I have owned the Mil Spec version of the Springer. But, the sights on the Remington are nicer, IMHO, than on the Milspec Springer. They both have 3 dot sights, but the ones on the Remington are a little nicer.

I am a HUGE springfield fan, and have owned many over the years. But GI vs Remington - I think the Remington is more gun for the money.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Turns out I will not get to the range till next Thursday to shoot my Remi. Had to get my buddies lined up cause it ain't much fun alone!
Eli


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

EliWolfe said:


> Turns out I will not get to the range till next Thursday to shoot my Remi. Had to get my buddies lined up cause it ain't much fun alone!
> Eli


You're crazy Eli! I can't wait more than a day or so when I get a new companion :mrgreen:

I guess you have more patience than i do


----------



## nvdesert (Dec 20, 2010)

EliWolfe said:


> Turns out I will not get to the range till next Thursday to shoot my Remi. Had to get my buddies lined up cause it ain't much fun alone!
> Eli


Hey, today is next Thursday. 

I'm interested in hearing the report, too (and pictures). I was considering the R1 when I purchased my SW1911. I couldn't get my hands on one so it lost out by default, but I'm still interested in them.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Well, it is indeed Thursday, and I just got back from the range. I took three handguns, so may as well cover the lot. Unfortunately, no pictures yet, I have to borrow a camera next trip. Anyway, I had 150 rounds of 230 grain ball for the Remington R1. My buddy and I took turns loading magazines and shooting strings. He is an LEO and has younger eyes to boot, so it was good to have him along. Both of us really loved shooting the R1. Neither one of us are 1911 guys per se, but after today that may be changing. :mrgreen: We weren't target shooting by any means, but combat accuracy at 20 and 30 feet was a breeze, both one and two handed. The three dot white sights worked well for my old eyes and the way they are set up with a slight "gap" showing on either side of the front dot when centered between the rear dots made for quick lineup of the next shot (again, we weren't target shooting). Being new, the Remington felt tight as it should, the trigger was good and surprisingly smooth, and the cycling had a very quick and precise feel to it. There were no problems whatever and the 150 rounds went pretty quickly :mrgreen: I'll get more ammo next time. All and all, Eli and buddy give the Remi two thumbs up for a bare bones fun to shoot 1911. The only comment my buddy made was that the magazine well could be better "shaped" for rapid reloads. Please remember we ain't 1911 literate, so probably most any brand would have made our corks bob! Could just be those big bullets. I also took my [email protected] 686+ 7 shot 3"bbl. .357 magnum. I had one cylinder full of 125 Corbon DPX which is my SD round for that gun, and a box of 158 grain semi-metal jacket .38s. I recently put a set of Hogue deep finger groove checkered Cocobolo square butt grips, replacing the factory combat rubber with something nicer to look at. I wondered how the grips would work and they were great! 
There is just something cool about a firearm firing a potent cartridge with minimal muss and fuss. The "hot" load kicked of course, but the deep finger grooves in the grip and the weight of the gun made it actually pleasant to shoot (really). The .38s turned in the best groups we had, but as we were shooting double action weren't none to brag on. ALL of the rounds we fired today were well within the "that's gotta hurt" zone. Lastly, I had my Stoeger Cougar 9mm and a box of range American Eagles. I recently added a Hogue Handall rubber sleeve with finger grooves to the gun to help tame some of the muzzle flip and make it feel a bit more like my 92FS. That too, worked great, and after the two big bores, well, spraying 9mms just seemed like the right thing to do. :smt082 All in all, a great day with a lifelong buddy and three nice handguns. Oh yeah, and the range guys were very friendly and courteous! I will keep up to date on the Remington R1, probably take 200 rounds and just that gun next trip! Regards,
Eli :smt1099


----------



## nvdesert (Dec 20, 2010)

Be careful Eli. That 1911 bug bites hard. Good to hear your new R1 performed well. It sure does appear to be a great buy for the money and great starting effort for Remington to get back into the 1911 business.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

EliWolfe said:


> For me it was the fit and finish of the Remington, as well as the price. I wanted a 1911 that was "different" than the Colts and Springers I have fired over the years. *And since Remington made the 1911 during WW2*, the lineage is good historically. Gun guy buys don't always make sense , it is just a personal thing, and to each his own!
> Eli
> PS...I will attempt to post some pics in the near future.


Since you are now officially in the '1911 Club,' let me clear up a slight technicality...no big deal, but some 1911ers are real picky about such things.

Remington actually built some of the early 1911's, for WWI, but they didn't build any of the WWII guns. Those were actually built by Remington Rand, an unaffiliated typewriter building company.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Bisley said:


> Since you are now officially in the '1911 Club,' let me clear up a slight technicality...no big deal, but some 1911ers are real picky about such things.
> 
> Remington actually built some of the early 1911's, for WWI, but they didn't build any of the WWII guns. Those were actually built by Remington Rand, an unaffiliated typewriter building company.


Donkey shine! 
Eli


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

nvdesert said:


> Be careful Eli. That 1911 bug bites hard. Good to hear your new R1 performed well. It sure does appear to be a great buy for the money and great starting effort for Remington to get back into the 1911 business.


Yes, I could feel some "evil twin" thoughts creeping in at the range. I mean, who has just ONE 1911!
Eli


----------



## crazy charlie (May 3, 2010)

Eli,
Glad you got to the range with your 1911R1. The weather here has not been conducive for me to go. Nothing but snow and cold weather. My R1 has been cleaned and oiled since my initial post and ready to roll when the weather cooperates. In the meantime I've picked up a shoulder holster for it and a replica cav holster both from Sportsmens Guide for it. Also got a spare Remington mag.
Hope I have the same luck with mine that you had with yours.


----------



## crazy charlie (May 3, 2010)

Finally got to the range this past Fri. It was cold, windy and a mix of mud and ice. Not the most favorable conditions. Couldn't wait to get some rounds thru it and get back in the car to warm up.
Worked flawless with all three mags (Rem's). Only shot 50 rds thru it (just enough to get it dirty) Couldn't get with the program for accuracy (weather was just too darn cold to get serious). I will say on a standard FBI target at 30' all the K values scored high.
Field stripped it yesterday and did not see any noticeable wear or problems. I 'can' wait for more favorable weather and look forward to shooting it some more.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That's great to hear. I'm glad ya like it. :smt1099

Can't believe ya waited this long to shoot it


----------



## crazy charlie (May 3, 2010)

Shipwreck said:


> That's great to hear. I'm glad ya like it. :smt1099
> 
> Can't believe ya waited this long to shoot it


As we speak it's AGAIN snowing and blowing! Will this ever end?


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 10, 2011)

:mrgreen: The first Remington I ever fired was assigned to me at the 1st Marine Brigade, in Hawaii, back in 1982. It stayed in the armory, rattled worse than a rattlesnake, and was dead on accurate. A hold over from WWII I'm sure, but what a sweet gun. Then there was that old Singer tooo......:mrgreen:

Enjoy your .45, own many, shoot often.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

crazy charlie said:


> As we speak it's AGAIN snowing and blowing! Will this ever end?


Well son, I am on vacation in Bonita Springs FLA and while it is a pleasant 78 with a breeze off the gulf, I've neen here 5 weeks and I MISS MY FREAKIN' HANDUNS!!! Good luck with your weather, I am headed back to Indiana end of month.
Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## Blair (Oct 10, 2008)

I bought myself a R1 this past October and love it. 250 rounds through it with no problem. The only thing I dropped in is a Wilson Combat 18# spring to handle +P rounds. I did shoot +P already with the original spring with no issues. I have not shot it yet with the 18# spring yet. I also put a a pair of VZ alien grips. I like the kiss theory and planning to carry it as my duty weapon next year. I also use CMC mags too with no issues.


----------

